# New mice, help with colour Ą



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi 
i have two new mice, i am not sure with the coats. Can you help me?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

They look standard (first one) and long hair (second), to me. They are cute!


----------



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks, they are realy cute  
what about color? any suggestions? :/


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Top one looks like burmese fox, it looks to have shading at the points but I could be wrong, if no shading it's mock chocolate/stone fox

Bottom one looks like some sort of unstandardized c-dilute agouti, there is a chance it's a silver agouti[A/ cch/cch] but there are so many c-dilutes that can combine with agouti to create mice like that color[cch/c, cch/ch, cch/ce] it's impossible to say for certain.


----------



## ingutwe (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks for answer, first one have no shadings (or i just can't see), so i was thinking about mock chocolate too  another is headache for me, i think it can be blue or silver agouti, but as you said it is hard to say


----------

